# Aviator Harness



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Does anyone here have an aviator harness? 

I saw on my vet's FB page that this is the one he recommends. He showed a photo of a cockatiel wearing one and I thought I might get one for Kevin. I am approaching Kevin and his life very differently than I approached Jack.

Looking back, I realise all the things I should have done with Jack. All those things I said 'one day' about, and then he was gone before 'one day' came...so Kevin doesn't have to wait for 'one day'...just pay day 

I'd love to hear advice or reviews of harnesses. And would love to see pics of any birds that use them.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just ordered an Aviator, but it's not here yet.  I know that it's considered to be one of the best harnesses because it's basically escape-proof and is very gentle on the body in terms of the way that it fits. But, some birds can't tolerate harnesses at all, so you'll have to be the judge of that with Jack. Roo, the bird I bought one for, has a really laidback personality and is extremely good about being handled, so I think she'll be okay with it. But I wouldn't dare try it with my other bird, who is much more anxious and hates being held under any circumstances.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have an Aviator Harness, it is the best one out there IMO.  

Here are some of my birds with the Aviator Harness on:


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Love the pics of the tiels in their harness!! I am going to order one so that we can take Tweety outside to just sit on our shoulder and then to also walk around the yard with us. Hopefully all it will take is patience to get her to wear it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

For people ordering in the US, this is a really good price: http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=8774&product=8775 (And also one of my favorite sites for bird supplies.)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels are one of the harder birds to harness-train, since they generally don't like to be touched on the body. It's easier with one of the species that engages in all-over preening and enjoys being touched under the wings and elsewhere on the body.


----------

